# reading codes without a code reader ka24e



## tony1001001 (Jun 19, 2009)

how do i read the codes without a code reader? what should the sensors read with an ohm meter?


----------



## theblackone (Jan 5, 2012)

Instructions

1 
Put the key into the ignition and turn it to the "on" position.

2 
Locate the trim panels in the front part of the center console. Remove them using a screwdriver. Find the Nissan's computer, which is attached to a bracket on the transmission tunnel.

3
Rotate the diagnostic mode selector using a screwdriver. This is a small hole that can be found on the side of the computer. Turn it until it won't go any further. Next to the hole are red and green LED lights.

When these lights quickly flash three times, immediately turn the diagnostic mode selector counter-clockwise until it won't turn any further.

4 
Notice the flashing red and green lights and count how many times each of them flash. The red lights are the first digit and the green lights are the second digit. So, if the red light flashes four times and the green lights flash two times, then the error code is "42."

5 
Turn the vehicle off and put the trim panels back in place. Look up the code numbers in the owner's manual to understand their meaning


----------



## sonmtn (May 9, 2012)

what if your computer doesn't flash any lights


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

sonmtn said:


> what if your computer doesn't flash any lights


You may not have properly followed the self-diagnose test procedure. Check out the following site for additional info:

http://www.troublecodes.net/Nissan/


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

tony1001001 said:


> how do i read the codes without a code reader? what should the sensors read with an ohm meter?


What "sensors?"


----------



## tony1001001 (Jun 19, 2009)

...
mass air flow sensor
...
throttle position sensor
...
02 sensor
...
intake coolant temperature sensor
...
i believe there are others
...
when i read across the pins with an ohm meter
...
what are pass/fail specification limits?


----------

